# المنتديات الأردنية > نحبك يا أردن >  تدريب السواقة

## معاذ ملحم

- أصدرت إدارة ترخيص السواقين والمركبات في التاسع عشر من الشهر الحالي تعميما إلى جميع مراكز تعليم السواقة حددت فيه لائحة أسعار أجور الفحص والتدريب.

وزادت أجور التدريب للمراكز الدرجة الثانية وهي الأكثر انتشارا للتدريب على المركبة الفئة الثالثة والرابعة من 6 دنانير إلى 6.5 على الساعة، والفئة الخامسة من 7.30 دينار إلى 8.10 فيما زادت أجرة التدريب على مركبات الفئة السادسة قاطرة ومقطورة وحافلة من 13.10 إلى 14.5 والتدريب على الفئة السابعة من 5 دنانير إلى 5.5 دينار، فيما ارتفعت أجرة التدريب على مركبات الفئة الأولى من 0.65 دينار إلى 4.10 دينار وحددت أجرة التدريب النظري 0.75 دينار.

وتم رفع أجرة التدريب في مراكز الفئة الأولى ومراكز الاندماج على التدريب على مركبة الفئة الثالثة من 6.5 إلى7 دنانير على الساعة الواحدة، وأجرة التدريب على مركبة الفئة الرابعة من 6.90 دينار إلى 7.5 دينار وأجرة تدريب الفئة الخامسة من 7.85 إلى 8.70 دينار، أما أجرة التدريب على مركبة الفئة السادسة (قاطرة ومقطورة) و(الحافلة) من 13.10 إلى 14.5 دينار، وأجرة الفئة السابعة من 5 إلى 5.5 دينار وأجرة التدريب على الفئة الأولى من 4.10 إلى 4.5، أما أجرة التدريب النظري فقد ارتفعت من 0.90 دينار إلى دينار واحد على الساعة.

وتختلف مراكز الدرجة الأولى عن الثانية أنّ الاولى تكون مسجلة باسم شركة أو مؤسسة حكومية ولديها ميدان تدريب عملي لا تقل مساحته عن 10 دونمات مخططة ومزودة بالشواخص المرورية اللازمة، إضافة الى قاعة تدريب، والمقصود بها عادة مؤسسة التدريب المهني ونادي السيارات الملكي، أما مراكز الدرجة الثانية فهي عبارة عن المكاتب التي تحوي مكتب استقبال وقاعتي نظري ومواقف لخمس سيارات تدريب، وهي عبارة عن المراكز المنتشرة في الاحياء والضواحي.

وزادت أجرة الفحص على مركبة الفئة الثالثة والرابعة من 3 دنانير إلى 3.30 دينار على النصف ساعة، فيما زادت أجرة الفحص على مركبات الفئة الخامسة من 4.40 إلى 4.90 دينار على النصف ساعة، فيما زادت أجرة الفحص على مركبات الفئة السادسة قاطرة ومقطورة وحافلة من 7.40 دينار إلى 8.20 دينار، أما الفئة السابعة فزادت أجرة الفحص من  دينارين إلى 2.20 والفئة الأولى من 1.35 دينار إلى 1.50 دينار، أما أجرة فحص الفئة الثانية/1 زادت من 7 دنانير إلى 7.60 دينار والفئة الثانية/2 من 4 دنانير إلى 4.40 دينار.

وكانت آخر زيادة على أجور التدريب في شباط (فبراير) الماضي، والتي جاءت بعد رفع أسعار المحروقات. ويقدر عدد مراكز التدريب في المملكة بحوالي 200 مكتب


منقول عن جردية الغد الاردني  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## احساس المطر

شكرا الك معاذ على مواضيعك الكتير حلوه ومهمه ومبروك الاشراف  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## ashrafwater

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## عُبادة

مشكور

----------


## معاذ ملحم

الله يبارك فيكي يا حلا 

وشكرا لكم جميعا

اتمنا من الجميع المشاركه في المنتدى 

بدي حماس اكثر

----------


## signup_04

شخصيات الاردن

----------


## تحية عسكريه

يسلموا يا باشا  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## sweet rose

_مشكووووووووووووووووور 
لك أحترامي وشكري_

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

شكرا معاذ

----------


## تاج النساء

يسلموا معاذ

----------


## hamidomido

dfffffffwwefqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqq

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

يسلمووو

----------


## رنيم

_ميرسي معاذ كتير_

----------


## معاذ ملحم

يسلموو كلك زوووء

----------

